# Bridgestone J40 wedges - wonderful!



## splashtryagain (Sep 23, 2012)

I picked up a j40 52* wedge a month ago to replace a pair of ping tour w and s. what a great wedge the feel was fantastic and the control superb. Today I picked up the 58 to match it (140 for the pair -thanks lakes golf, great service!) and took it up to the practice range.the results were unbelievably good. I set up 80 yards to a 10 ft radius green and hit 20 balls a time for three times. Of 60 balls I missed the green 11 times, never by more than 6 feet. Of the ones on the green 15 were inside 4 feet
I cannot emphasise just how good this wedge is in term of feel and control, the spinner shaft is absolute quality:thup::thup: find one and try it.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 23, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			I picked up a j40 52* wedge a month ago to replace a pair of ping tour w and s. what a great wedge the feel was fantastic and the control superb. Today I picked up the 58 to match it (140 for the pair -thanks lakes golf, great service!) and took it up to the practice range.the results were unbelievably good. I set up 80 yards to a 10 ft radius green and hit 20 balls a time for three times. Of 60 balls I missed the green 11 times, never by more than 6 feet. Of the ones on the green 15 were inside 4 feet
I cannot emphasise just how good this wedge is in term of feel and control, the spinner shaft is absolute quality:thup::thup: find one and try it.
		
Click to expand...


That's commonly know as "new club syndrome". Once they settle into your bag they'll just misbehave as much as any other club in the bag!


----------



## Deke (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree with you regarding DG spinner shafts they are unreal! I had a similar session at the range last week with my new Mizunos and my results were similar.Enjoy your new clubs mate!


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 23, 2012)

I think these are the real deal and not just a honeymoon club. I think I can recognise when something is genuinely better and these are it.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 23, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			I think these are the real deal and not just a honeymoon club. I think I can recognise when something is genuinely better and these are it.
		
Click to expand...

I have the WC Design wedges and they are great wedges.  I believe the J40 are based on the WC now?  May be completely wrong though!

Don't have the spinner shafts but no shortage of spin on them


----------

